# New Ipod - How to tell what generation it is?



## fourreds (Feb 4, 2004)

I was just given a new Ipod for my birthday. It's a 30GB one that will play videos and movies as well. I'm looking for some accessories such as a FM wireless transmitter, case, etc. and I see that different "generations" of ipods have different characteristics (ie. ports, sizes, etc.). As a total newbie to the ipod thing, I have no idea what "generation" my ipod is and I guess that will be important in deciding on which accessories to buy. Is there some easy way to know what generation my ipod is? Is it determined by the serial # or something? Any help would be appreciated.

fourreds


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

If it's an *iPod* that plays video it's the newest (fifth) generation. More info here.


----------

